# [SOLVED] Connect a monitor to a laptop via HDMI?



## FreddeN (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello,

I just bought a Philips 190TW TV monitor which got VGA and HDMI ports. I also own an Alienware m11x which got a HDMI port. NOw to my question, can I buy a cable which got HDMI on both ends and connect it to my laptop and my TV monitor? I need a bigger screen since my laptop only are 11" and I was thinking about using the TV monitor as my screen, if you get my drift.

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Connect a monitor to a laptop via HDMI?*

Yes, you most certainly can.


----------



## FreddeN (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Connect a monitor to a laptop via HDMI?*



gavinzach said:


> Yes, you most certainly can.


Ah, finally a straight answer. So, if I connect this monitor to my laptop with HDMI (both end) cable, I will be able to see what's happening on my laptop on the minotor?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Connect a monitor to a laptop via HDMI?*

Yes, you will need to go into your properties and set up the TV as your second monitor... I would assume you would want to mirror the displays.

Make sure you set your laptops display properties (for the second display) to the native resolution of the TV. You may have to do a little settings-tweaking in the TV's options to get the best picture.


----------



## FreddeN (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Connect a monitor to a laptop via HDMI?*

I think I know how to enable it as my second monitor.

By the way, I found a store which sells this cables, is this the thing I'm looking for?

Sound & Image HDMI-Cable High

Transfer> 10.2 Gbps
Audio-return channel (AEC): yes
Supports 3D: Yes
Ethernet: yes
Bandwidth: 340 MHz
Ready for full HDTV 1080p
Oxygen free copper cable (OFC)
24 carat gold-plated contact surfaces
Very low interference capacity
Disturbance and loss-free transmission


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Connect a monitor to a laptop via HDMI?*

There was no link... This is what you need. You can purchase them at just about any electronics store... I don't know what is available in Sweden...

Newegg.com - AMC 6.6 ft. Premium Gold Series 1080p rated HDMI Cable Supports Sony PS3 Model HDM-HDM2 - Cables


----------



## FreddeN (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Connect a monitor to a laptop via HDMI?*

I just bought a basic HDMI cable and it works perfect, before I head on using the monitor, is it possible to disable the laptop screen when using the external monitor to save energy or just to keep it from reflecting my right eye when watching the external monitor.


----------

